# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  اعتراض

## ahad123

با سلام خدمت مدیران بخش ExtJS : چرا این تالار را فعال نمی کنین چند ماهی میشه به این بخش سر می زنم دریغ از یه متلب جدید

----------


## Mori Bone

این تالار فقط یه مدیر داره اونم آقای موسوی هستند. که ایشون هم اصلا وقت سرزدن به تالار هارو ندارند

----------


## FastCode

> این تالار فقط یه مدیر داره اونم آقای موسوی هستند. که ایشون هم اصلا وقت سرزدن به تالار هارو ندارند


سلام.
۱.پست دادن در تالارها وظیفه مدیران نیست.
۲.متاسفانه آقای موسوی مدت زیادی هست که دیگه در سایت فعالیت نمیکنند.پست خداحافظی ایشون رو احتمالا میتونید با جست و جو پیدا کنید.

----------

